# Burl Characteristics



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2014)

A while ago I was talking about rays and eyes in burls and how they usually work together. I said when I cut one that was a good example I would show it. Really wild ray/curl/color piece of claro walnut burl. Very compartmentalized eyes with lots color. wild either way you use it!! This burl occurs right at and below the graft.



 

sprayed with water



 



 

sprayed

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

That is REALLY nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

way cool mike love those rays

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow! Love the eyes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2014)

Pretty Walnut ! Awesome eye concentration and great color variation !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 10, 2014)

pretty!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 11, 2014)

That is a fine example thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 11, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> That is a fine example thanks for sharing!


I still don't get it. I think I need to see it in person.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2014)

SENC said:


> I still don't get it. I think I need to see it in person.




Maybe we should get @Tclem to explain it to you.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Aug 11, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Maybe we should get @Tclem to explain it to you.......


He's from North Carolina. Even "childproof" bottle confuse him

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds (Aug 11, 2014)

VERY nice display ... thanks for posting both views.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2014)

phinds said:


> VERY nice display ... thanks for posting both views.




You are very welcome- should have sanded them though.


----------



## phinds (Aug 11, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> You are very welcome- should have sanded them though.


 
Well, it matters a lot less on burls because the end grain characteristics don't help ID wood in burls the way they do in regular wood 'cause the burls are all messed up (OR ... you can look at it as the regular wood being just bland )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

